# Gender??



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Just watched a video on youtube about feeling the pelvis area and if the bone is closer to their butt then its male and if its further away its female I tried it with Rocko and his was closer is this a true way of telling.Also can some males be quiet and shy or do all males have to whistle and be noisy.And can everybody with male and female cockatiels tell me what differences you see between them.
I also saw another stupid video of holding a nail above their head because they have some magnetic field above them and if the nail goes in a vertical direction its a male and if it goes circular direction its a female I didnt believe this I also tried this and nothing happened lol.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I never really bother with all of those "if it has this or does that its male/female" type stuff, if I really want to know and be sure I just shell out the $20 for a DNA test lol.

The pelvic bone thing I think could only be a reliable indicator if you have something to compare it to and have done it a few times and know exactly what you're feeling for. But I don't really know if it's an easy or difficult thing to do because i've never tried it.

I don't think their vocals are a good indication of gender either to be honest. I have two females and a male and they're all as noisy as one another. Zoe is handraised and only 9 weeks old, but she is very vocal and noisy and even throws out a whistle or two when she really wants your attention, and she is DNA certified female. Luna is also very noisy but she doesn't whistle, she just screams a lot and she is also DNA certified female. Odie is as vocal and noisy as Luna & Zoe and he only whistles/sings if he's in a REALLY good mood or he wants to court Luna. He is DNA certified male.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> I never really bother with all of those "if it has this or does that its male/female" type stuff, if I really want to know and be sure I just shell out the $20 for a DNA test lol.
> 
> The pelvic bone thing I think could only be a reliable indicator if you have something to compare it to and have done it a few times and know exactly what you're feeling for. But I don't really know if it's an easy or difficult thing to do because i've never tried it.
> 
> I don't think their vocals are a good indication of gender either to be honest. I have two females and a male and they're all as noisy as one another. Zoe is handraised and only 9 weeks old, but she is very vocal and noisy and even throws out a whistle or two when she really wants your attention, and she is DNA certified female. Luna is also very noisy but she doesn't whistle, she just screams a lot and she is also DNA certified female. Odie is as vocal and noisy as Luna & Zoe and he only whistles/sings if he's in a REALLY good mood or he wants to court Luna. He is DNA certified male.


Rocko does do little whistles something like hooa woo or something lol and I dont really believe in those things either bright cheeks indicates male and stuff I just dont really understand the DNA testing because I see people saying blood or chest feather and I dont really undrstand and I dont know of any avian vets and where to get it done.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

It's actually really easy! It's just a matter of mailing off a form and a couple of feathers to a lab  Try this: http://www.dnasolutions.ie/eirefeather_sexing.htm

DNA Solutions have a lab here in Australia and that's where I send my bird samples to for DNA gender testing 

You just print out and fill out the form (the form has the prices listed on it), collect your bird's samples and send everything together to the address provided  I usually take 2-3 wing feathers from my birds to send off, but you can use either wing or tail feathers (not chest feathers as they're usually too small). As long as they're 4-10cm in length they should be fine. I usually steal 2 secondary flight feathers and 1 primary flight feather from my birds to send off for testing.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Most of the time its possible to tell an adult male from a female just by looking at them. A male moults in a dark body color and solid tail feathers. The hen keeps her tail bars and wing spots; if any chest spots or pearls are present she keeps those too.

There is one exception to this rule, that is the pied mutation which can in some cases make it so hens can be confused with males or vice-versa depending on the bird's mutation. Watching for singing behaviors is a recommended addition to the method listed above.

I don't put much stock in pelvic exams or head shape for parrots. If the parrots in question are not sexually dimorphic like cockatiels, its best just to shell out for a DNA test.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

I wouldn't put much store in pelvic exams personally. Either go for a DNA test (I would have but didn't want to pluck Maxi!) or just go by behaviours. Rocko is pied, isn't he? So that rules out telling gender by mutation. 

For me -- Maxi exhibits these behaviours that say female to me (other than her still having her pearls!): 

She's generally very quiet. She has NEVER whistled or sang. She makes all sorts of different chirps, squawks and hisses but nothing like anything I've heard males make. 

She's not bothered by/interested in mirrors. She doesn't heartwing unless it's prior to flying off (so don't think it counts haha). 

Anyway these are generic things, I know there's probably the odd female that would do the stereotypical male behaviour and vice versa!

Short story: go for DNA, or keep observing Rocko as he gets older and decide by behaviour.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm just gonna get a DNA I have lots of his tail feathers and wing feathers and a lot of chest feathers I would be disappointed if he turns out a female because I would want him to be a Male and he is quiet but he does sing I just think he is very shy.


----------



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

I figure that mine is female using this. She a pearl, and hasn't had her first molt yet, so we'll see. I might do a DNA test later on if the result of the 1st molt/her behaviour becomes confusing


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> It's actually really easy! It's just a matter of mailing off a form and a couple of feathers to a lab  Try this: http://www.dnasolutions.ie/eirefeather_sexing.htm
> 
> DNA Solutions have a lab here in Australia and that's where I send my bird samples to for DNA gender testing
> 
> You just print out and fill out the form (the form has the prices listed on it), collect your bird's samples and send everything together to the address provided  I usually take 2-3 wing feathers from my birds to send off, but you can use either wing or tail feathers (not chest feathers as they're usually too small). As long as they're 4-10cm in length they should be fine. I usually steal 2 secondary flight feathers and 1 primary flight feather from my birds to send off for testing.


Thanks I just printed out the form need to fill it in now.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Pelvic bone sexing is not accurate. Some birds have narrow pelvic bones that make them seem like one sex but in reality, it's just their narrow pelvic bone. This actually happened with my male cockatiel. I thought he was a girl because of that. 

You said he lost more pearls so that proves he is a male but you can still do a DNA test if you want to be extra sure.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Haimovfids said:


> Pelvic bone sexing is not accurate. Some birds have narrow pelvic bones that make them seem like one sex but in reality, it's just their narrow pelvic bone. This actually happened with my male cockatiel. I thought he was a girl because of that.
> 
> You said he lost more pearls so that proves he is a male but you can still do a DNA test if you want to be extra sure.


Do all males do the heart wings and do males always have to sing Rocko dosent sing much and hes a great singer.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I'm just gonna get a DNA I have lots of his tail feathers and wing feathers and a lot of chest feathers I would be disappointed if he turns out a female because I would want him to be a Male and he is quiet but he does sing I just think he is very shy.


You can't use dropped or molted feathers, you have to pluck them for the test. They usually recommend plucking from the chest area, only like 3-5 feathers. The other option is to clip a toenail a bit short so it bleeds a bit. They're both easy and he'll have forgotten about it in 10 minutes.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Jaguar said:


> You can't use dropped or molted feathers, you have to pluck them for the test. They usually recommend plucking from the chest area, only like 3-5 feathers. The other option is to clip a toenail a bit short so it bleeds a bit. They're both easy and he'll have forgotten about it in 10 minutes.


The chest area is less effective it saids on the form the the feathers surrounding the cloaca provides the most DNA and the feathers have to be atleast 4 cm long.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I went to my avian vet to get a DNA test instead of doing it myself. She took care of everything and I got a letter in the mail with the results. Although it was more expensive than doing it myself, I felt better about it haha.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I would prefer to have an avian vet do it but the closest one to me is 2 hours away and I only go there if i REALLY have to D: 

I was nervous about plucking my birds the first time I did it, but after it was done I concluded that it hurt me more than it hurt them lol. Follow up with a super tasty treat and some cuddles and all will be fine 

I've found the easiest place to take samples from is the wings. Take a sample from each wing and do it in a quick, swift motion. I think the part my birds hated the most was having their wing held open lol. It's all over with in a matter of seconds though.

I don't do it unless I really can't visually identify the gender.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> I would prefer to have an avian vet do it but the closest one to me is 2 hours away and I only go there if i REALLY have to D:
> 
> I was nervous about plucking my birds the first time I did it, but after it was done I concluded that it hurt me more than it hurt them lol. Follow up with a super tasty treat and some cuddles and all will be fine
> 
> ...


Your right and so far everything is coming to him being Male he does no female behaviours at all and the changes as he's moulting I think I'll wait for more changes he is only a year old


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

I just took mine to the vet last week for the first health check up and she did a visual and said I have a girl, then felt the abdomen and said, maybe a boy. He is just 5 months old and sings constantly. Learned to whistle the 'Andy Griffith' show tune all the way through already. Does heart wings and loves to sing to the mirror. Not sure if this means for sure it's a boy til the first molt?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I'd be pretty confident in saying you have a boy, Francesca! While some girls do whistle and sing, the extent you're describing is really characteristic of a male, especially with the heartwings & singing to the mirror. You definitely need to get a video of your baby whistling the andy griffith song because that is adorable 

With mine you'd have a hard time identifying male/female because they're all just equally noisy lol. I've had boys that sing and sing and sing (and sing and sing and sing and sing) and i've also had boys that you'd swear were girls because they just scream lol.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Awe! I did do a video of the singing I just filmed it a few days ago. I think more because I was in total surprise when I heard it. Once he gets going singing I can pick him up and he'll just keep on going. I'll need to figure out how to load videos here and share it. I love your birdie pictures!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I had one of the baby tiels DNA'd...still waiting for the results. Good luck!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> When sending feathers for DNA they usually want freshly plucked ones as the moulted feathers don't have enough DNA material. At least that is what the company I sent mine to instructed...


I know it saids it on the form im not gonna get him tested yet anyway I wanna wait and see can I find out myself.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Jojo's mom...your baby is so cute!
And Rocko looks like a young one too.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Francesca said:


> Jojo's mom...your baby is so cute!
> And Rocko looks like a young one too.


Thanks Rocko is a year old


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Francesca said:


> Capucci is just 5 months old and sings constantly. Learned to whistle the 'Andy Griffith' show tune all the way through already. Does heart wings and loves to sing to the mirror. Not sure if this means for sure it's a boy til the first molt?



Awwwww cute!! Definitely a boy! :excited:


----------

